# custom bumper



## got_mud (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

looks tough.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

i like it alot. We did a good job! :rockn: now i dnt have to wry bout denting ur exhaust when i run into the bak of u


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks badass better then matts PVC tube bumper lol


----------



## kustom_efekt (May 24, 2010)

got any more pics?


----------



## mr_joe (May 25, 2010)

Yea like what did you weld/screw it in to?


----------

